# My girls photoshoot



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Most turned out blurry cause they never stop moving but I got a couple good pics!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Those turned out really nice beautiful girls!!! My husband is a photographer and I think I am going to have to use your idea and have a photo shoot


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

Beautiful girlies!!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

So pretty! I need a camera that will do better motion shots, so hard to get good pics lol


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Pretty girls!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Super cute! I especially love the last one. You can see a lot of personality coming through in it.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Is it just me who's imaging you sitting there doing a photo shoot with them saying stuff like "Ok ladies work that tail, show me happy, excited. Hold that pose... work the camera, amazing darling such a natural... hahahaha I need to get out more


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

beautiful pics and girls too  Trying to take pics of my group is so difficult lol


----------



## Tiny_Tails (Apr 29, 2015)

When taking pics of ratties it REALLY helps to have a camera with no shutter lag. I've managed to get some good shots of mine, but even with no shutter lag and a fast shutter speed, it's hit or miss on the fuzzy pics!


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Oh my gosh those turned out perfect! It honestly took me weeks of taking daily pictures to get a halfway decent one of my girl. She was wild! Thankfully the boys are less camera shy so I have more pictures of them. You have beautiful girlies. 

And no Amph you were not the only one thinking that lol


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I found that my camera has a "sports" setting that REALLY helped me get those pics! See if yours has something similar. Mine's just a cell phone, but it sped up the exposure time.


----------

